# Craigslist find



## blazingsaddles (Aug 23, 2009)

Today was a memorable day for me as far as slot cars go!.I'm in the Los Angeles area and I occasionally find slot car stuff at garage sales and a local quarterly train swap meet,Both my mother in law and sister in law often frequent garage sales and they have large church sponsored charity rummage sales so they give heads up when slot cars pop up but to me i always want more(who doesn't?)

I always check other craigslist listings within 100 miles for slot cars and about a month ago I saw a listing for 36 complete slot cars, 45 chassis,21 bodies and a bunch of track including 15 and 12 inch curves BUt the listing was way out almost in the middle of nowhere about 1 1/2 hours from me kinda on the way to Las Vegas(Las Vegas is about 4 hours away from me) but I decieded it was a little too far and the asking price was a little too much.but after the listing was up for soo long and the price lowered over and over again I called and was willing to make the trip out there but the seller also had family that lived within 40 minutes of me(near my Mom) so the family member was able to pick up the slot car stuff and arrange a much closer transaction spot I was able to get the stuff today and suprise my mother and take her to lunch for her birthday(we are also having a family celabration on sunday for her this weekend ) i couldn't keep smiling all through lunch I finally had to pull everything out and show her she just laughed and said nothing has changed and i was just a big 47 year old kid but with a wife/kids and responsibilities and she picked out two cars that she liked which will be her cars to race with when she visits(she already has 4 favorite car!

I will be selling/trading some items and keeping some
first two photos are of the complete cars,the third is of the chassis and the fourth is of the bodies.%95 of the complete cars were mint,most of the bodies were mint and the chassis were all in great condition some needed pick up shoes/tires etc but new parts were also included.all chassis were either turbo,srt or super g+ types
I'm gonna have a ball with all this stuff


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice score.Is there a lot of slot heads in So,Cal?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice haul dude. That should keep you tinkering for quite a while. :dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Super nice score!!! Wish I owned half of them! :thumbsup:


----------



## blazingsaddles (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Paul
Yes there are still some "slotheads" in Southern California mostly guys around my age(47) or within + 20 years of 47 years old I sell off some of my stuff on e-bay but I find I get the most out selling on the local craigslist I usually don't get as much for my stuff but I get to meet good people and make great contacts.
Most of the people I sell to on craigslist are getting back into the hobby with thier children or guys like me who never left the hobby but hibernated for about 10 years which was the period from my last two years in high school and my time in college when my studies and competing in sports took over my life through the period after graduation when went into the job world met my wife and settled down.

A few months back I sold some track and cars to a older gentleman about my late fathers age who used to play with slot cars with his son who was around my age well the son was killed in a auto accident so he and his wife took in the daughter in law and thier two kids so he wanted to start his 7 and 5 year old grandsons on slot cars so he and I became fast friends he talks slot cars with me and we exchange cars and track,he built a nice two lane track on a 4x8 plywood but he comes over with the grandkids to race on my custom 4 lane track and recently started building a 4 lane raceway but the kicker is he is a highly skilled electrician and carpenter who is extremly handy and creative,he built clear lexan walls around his track so this past weekend he built custom fitted lexan walls around my 6 x 12 raceway I paid him for his materials (most were left over from other jobs and gave him alot of cars for his time and labor. so after selling some of the cars on e-bay and the ones i kept for myself and the ones i gave my friend for his job on my track I'm left with a few cars and a bunch of chassis to sell or trade.I'll post photos of the job tommorow sorry for the long rambling post!!


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

spreadin' the wealth to good poeple I like!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

Man, that's great to hear. There are a few So Cal folks lurking. I haven't been able to attend any of the races held locally as they are on Saturday's (Still working at the farmer's markets that day) at Brad Bowman's house on the Katz spa ring, and lots of magnet guys who seem to have a long history of racing (there was a local track in the mid nineties that i knew of at the time). Here's a San Diego blogger who lists all the So Cal races:

http://slotcarspeedshop.blogspot.com/

There are a few track builders (Dunlap, the aforementioned Mr. Bowman) all within 90 miles of me. There's gotta be some beer racing, crash and burn going on....i just gotta knock a little louder and get out of the house! I need to bring some local IPA's or Stone stouts as a whetting agent....


----------



## blazingsaddles (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Toneusa thanks for the link I didn't think there was anything going on down south I'll have to make it down for some racing.I graduated from San Diego State U,some of my inlaws live in Temecula and I'm in the San Diego area alot competing in triathlons and bike races.

I'm posting some photos of my track with it's new clear walls I previously had screen door material held in with a staple gun attached to garden stakes kinda crude system but it worked but my new walls look great thew were cut and measured and fitted incluiding around the driver stations I have some finish checkered tape to decorate and I plan on painting the base of the table


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*That's a track!*

That's a nice garage track. i like the technical in the middle of it. I live near the velodrome near Balboa Park...if you come down for the races on Tuesdays, lemme know. I get up to LA a few times a year, and Riverside much more, as the inlaws live there. -Tpny


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Just got all of this today off of craigs list. Lots of life like track and 7 cars.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Excellent finds on Craigslist there. I presume that is a US only site?

If you want to sell one of your Castrol Jaguars, please drop me a PM. I've wanted one for years.

Cheers
Gareth


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Craigslist is worldwide...

http://london.craigslist.co.uk/


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Ah, excellent. Thanks for the link. 

I still want one of those Castrol Jags!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am here in So. Cal also. I am in Yucaipa presently.

I miss Earl's Hobby Shop in Bellflower, and the old Hobby Warehouse in Lakewood. I remember seeing a big fire on the TV one night and saying to myself "hey that is the Hobby Warehouse on fire". They opened a much smaller shop across the street, but it was never the same. They did not have near the HO selection they previously had.

I only have stock SG+, TOMY Turbos, and SRTs, but over 100 of them. I just ordered some small neo 42 mags, so I am going to try making some strong traction mags to see how that works out. I had a Turbo with a neo 50 bar in it that I got off of EBAY and it was too strong for the stock motor. My 10 yr. old niece was racing it, and burned out the motor. Luckily I had spare parts to fix it.


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*earls in lakewood*

My friend gave me his box of slot parts and cars and it had an Earls decal on it. I lived in Long beach 15 years ago and was into model kits at the time. I don't remember going there for supplies....


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Earl's hobby shop was in Bellflower, CA on Bellflower Blvd. right near Flower St. There were slot car tracks in the building next door to it. I used to buy AFX cars there for about $5.00 each.


----------

